# GREAT news for SF Rescued Kings



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

A friend of mine and fellow volunteer at the SF ACC, Jessica, had the brilliant idea to outreach to organic farms about possibly adopting king pigeons. Most weren't interested but one lovely couple, M & L, who have a 5 acre organic vegetable ranch out in the country adopted 6!!! I drove them (Amber & Big Man, Dancer & Sanchez, Mardi Gras & Titanium) out on Saturday. They'll live in an outdoor aviary with other kings and some wild pigeons. They've got sheltered nest boxes, an auto-waterer, great food, beautiful views, sunshine and moonlit nights and wind and trees! They're safe from predators and will be cared for by people who LOVE birds. They have had one pair of kings for 10 years and a dove, named David, for 24 years! Yea!! Hooray!!

I'm trying to upload pictures but am having technical difficulties. 
Please stand by.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's wonderful. It sounds like you've found a perfect home.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

YAY!!!!!! I am SO GLAD to hear that!!! I hope it also works out with Tommy to adopt some, then you won't know what to do with all those empty cages lol. Sure....like they won't fill up right away again!  Great job.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Terrific news, Elizabeth! You go girl! Bless you for all you have done and are doing for the pigeons up yonder there in Nor Cal  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is certainly some wonderful news.

Thank you for everything you did to make that connection and for sharing with us.

Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Elizabethy,

What a wonderful outcome for these pigeons. Kudos to you and Jessica for finding homes for them. Hmmm, I wonder if the new owners know that pigeon poo is one of the best organic fertilizers there is? 

Margaret


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

This is wonderful news! I'm so glad the pigeons are out in the sun and sounds like they can now truly stretch their wings. 

Kudos to both of you for finding these great people.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Can't get pictures to upload and don't know why!*

Hello-
I've tried several times but the upload always fails. I've deleted some old pix so that I have plenty of room. I've shrunk the pix to be smaller than 100kb but I can't get it to work. Any suggestions?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What an excellent placement for those lucky birds!!! I know how much my birds enjoy the sun and a view.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think Elizabeth sent me the pics .. I'll get them up some time tonight .. I'm about 800 e-mails behind and behind on this whole board for today  

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Elizabeth's pics*

Two of four ..........


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Elizabeths pics #2*

The other two of four ...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting the photos John! And thanks to you also Elizabeth!

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Don't you just love happy endings?!

Cynthia


----------

